# All you sewers and quilters



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

My mom passed away in the fall and I am in the process of emptying her home. She owned a very nice fabric store. And of course when she retired she kept tons of stuff. 
I spent hours in her basement the other day going through her pattern cabinets. She has 4 of them filled with fabric. Mostly remnants that she was planning to make something out of. 
My sister and i took what we want and we decided to give the rest to the salvation army. Thats when I thought of you guys. She has one whole drawer full of flannel scraps, going to make a quilt. One drawer full of silk scraps, yes a nice crazy quilt. Lots of woolen pieces just right for straight skirts. 
Do you see what I am up against. How do I toss that stuff, even though I have no interest in it maybe some of you might. I know many of you have children and it does not take much to make a sundress or skirt for a young girl.
What I would like to do is fill a garbage bag full and send it off to some of you who might be able to use this stuff. let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I would love some remnants for quilting & would remit the price of postage to you, but a big garbage bag would be too much. How about a box? 
How would you like to proceed with this give-a-way?


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm definately interested. I do a lot of charity sewing. Maybe there is fabric in there suitable for clothes for little ones in Haiti. I am trying to find an organization that will be interested in clothes in the future months. Then I hoping to arrange a community sew-a-thon. If that doens't work out my sewing friends and I will be very busy. I have had fabrics and trim from you before and it is always nice stuff. I can use anything available though as there are so many things you can make for charities. Please PM me with mailing costs etc.
Thanks,
PQ


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You know I'm interested Steff.

Angie


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Consider using the free flat rate boxes from the post office. Whatever you fit in the box and it's the same rate regardless (almost) of where it goes. It would be easy to figure out a cost for reimbursement.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Old Swampgirl said:


> I would love some remnants for quilting & would remit the price of postage to you, but a big garbage bag would be too much. How about a box?
> How would you like to proceed with this give-a-way?



the flat rate larger boxes at PO are $14.50 or $14.95 - I


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

I actually got on this morning to request any red, white or blue quilting fabric anyone might be willing to give me. A kid (22 yrs) in my husbands squadron (USAF) was injured in an ambush in Afghanistan on 3 Jan, and has lost both eyes. I want to make a quilt for him while he's in the hospital, but cost is proving to be prohibitive. I'd be more than willing to pay postage, if you have anything like that. Please let me know, and thank you for your kindness and generosity in this offer!

DK in KS


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

DKR82 What type of fabric are you looking for...woven cotton, flannel etc etc?

PQ


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

PonderosaQ said:


> DKR82 What type of fabric are you looking for...woven cotton, flannel etc etc?
> 
> PQ


Preferably 100% cotton for the front, and probably flannel for the back. I want to use a fairly simple star pattern I found online, both because I'd like to get it to him soon and because I'm 7 months pregnant and want it finished before she gets here! Other than that...I'm game!

DK in KS


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

If you have any left over, I would love it. We dress baby dolls for foster children and underprivileged children at Christmas in memory of my mother. This was our 3rd year and now we would like to expand into a few other things. I am also looking for wool pieces--I would be interested in whatever you might have left after the others. Thank you. Carolyn


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Dkr82,
I have yards of red, blue flannel plaid. I would love nothing more than to give it to you. I will check on cotton prints in those colors but the flannel is yours if you want it.

To the rest of you, sorry I feel like the worst enabler.
I like the idea of the flat raTE BOXES FROM THE POST OFFICE. i CAN FILL ONE OR TWO OR THREE OF WHATEVER YOU WISH. I hate caps lock,

Carolyn ,
I have woolens, also what type of fabric for the dolls.

Ponderosa,
Cotton or light weight solids and prints?

Angie 
What type of fabric would you like?

Any one for trim peices?


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Swampgirl I did not mean to leave you out.
I do not know if there are many calicos but lots of other types suitable. Cordaroy, cotton prints, flannel, and broadcloth.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Steff - put me at the bottom of the stack. I'd be happy with doll clothes sized pieces or crazy quilt type pieces - give the big stuff to the others.

(I don't really need any, but seeing different fabrics is always fun).

Angie


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

DK if you will pm me an address i have 2 king size tops you could finish up and donate to anyone else in the sqaudron thay are red white and blue cotton tops 

Stef i would love to recieve from the stash anything in cotton as like Angie i really don't need any but love seeing and playing with different fabrics anyway


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Cotton prints would be my first choice Steff. After that lightweight solids and prints.
How do you want to arrange payment for the shipping? Would you have a couple of large boxes worth of that type of fabric WITHOUT me being a pig? I don't want to short anyone else that is interested. That's not fair since you are so very kind to share. Sounds like lots of others enjoy doing things for charities as well.

Carolyn any hints on what types/sizes of dolls charities like? I was thinking of doing some dolls + clothes this year as well. I haven't been near a doll in many years though and have no idea what kids like these days....or which dolls are easy to find cheaply.

DK if you are still interested after the other offers you have received pm me your address and I'll look and see what I have beyond the red cotton I know is in my stash.
Congratulations on your pregnancy.

PQ


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

There is plenty for every one. i filled 7 large garbage bags with fabric. It was just killing me to have to put all that good stuff in Goodwill. I knew you guys would be able to use it. 

How about linen. I even have some suit weight linen with a pattern pinned on that mom was going to make. I did not look at what it was. I was sure if I looked I would have to keep it. You see I have this illness, I CAN NOT throw out something that still has a use. Not quite a hoarder but i hate to get rid of something I or some one can use. mind you the 7 garbage bags are after my sister, my daughter and her daughter went through and took what we want. 
Do any of you want pieces large enough for adult tops or dresses in, rayons cottons polyesters, Linen.

Steff


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Ok I have 8 of you wanting goodies.
cc
oldswampgirl
ponderosaQ
angie
Busybees
DKR82
carolyn
pauline

I will fill a flat rate box for those who want it will cost $14.50 each. They measure 12X12X6. Not that big. Or i can fill my own box will probably cost about $20- 25 depending on your location.
PM me with your choice
I can take check or paypal ([email protected])
Stephanie Bugielski
po box 503
Fallsburg ny 12733


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I could take a few larger pieces Steff...teenagers and bigger kids need clothes too!
Thanks for asking.

PQ


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

I will take whatever you can give me . I make a dressy dress with lace, and matching panties, another little simple top with pants or little bibs or both, sleeper or nightgown, bib, jacket with cap or bonnet or bunting and a blanket(either fleece or a little quilted blacket), I also make cloth diapers for my dolls, my sister buys little disposable diapers. This year I am going to make all the diapers for all the dolls, with little diaper bags, I found an old pattern in my stash for a Moses type doll bed--mm the pattern cost $3.00 brand new LOL. We have at least 15 dolls, but usually 20 -25 ready, the parents wait for the dolls every year. This year we are going to do something for boys also. My brother bought the dolls out of the trust money from my mom and we started with 100 dolls, have 3 left. But found that getting twins was less expensive than individual dolls. My sister gets them, they are the cloth body dolls, but I dont' think it would make a difference but that is what she wants, she got the 15 to 17" dolls, although this year, she found 13'' dolls and I think that would be ok, but will leave it to her. Anyway--well personally I think if you have enough, I would take one of "your boxes". Thanks, Carolyn


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

Steff - I would Love some as well! My 1st choice is cotton then flannel. I can use anything as most of the quilts I make are scrap quilts.

A Post Office pack and mail box is fine with me. Let me know if you've still got plenty and I'll pm you my address.

Thanks for making such a great offer!


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd love some of it, Steff - love corduroy and linen, flannel if there's any left, the broadcloth. I'd take whatever!! A larger box sent parcel post might be cheaper than the Priority.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Steff - I'm going larger box, parcel post, and sent you info by PM


----------



## Debbie Smith (Apr 21, 2005)

Steff,

If you have any left I would love some to work on some projects. Let me know and I will PM information to you.
Thanks.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Ok all
I have 3 boxes ready to go. 
cc
ponderosaQ
DKR82

I was at mom's yesterday.
Man does she have fabric. I could only bring home so much, had DD car not my wagon. I will be back there on Monday and will box up the rest of you.
Plenty for all and then some. Did I mention how much fabric she has. What was she thinking. I bet she is having the last laugh now watching me have to deal with all that fabric. and man she has a lot of fabric. Every box I look into has FABRIC.
8 large garbage bags and it does not look like I made a dent.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Do you have an idea of what you have left?

I just saw this post.

Thanks,

Kristen


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I'd be interested in trims if you have any.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Ohhhh!! I'd love some wool, larger pieces if you have any! I'd take a big box. Just let me know!


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

I would love the silk pieces.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Let me get boxes ready for all who replied first. Then if i have any leftover, I will i will contact you 4.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Thanks Steff.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh ! I'm sad! Where was I? 

I have two granddaughters that I love to sew for. I know there has been lots of requests but maybe............................_there's a little for me_?!


~Tonya~


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I will be there tomorrow to pack all the boxes requested. If any is left I will let you know. I am sure there will be.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

All of you Please put your HT name on checks or notes.
Who is Judith Selby?


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Found you!


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

Judith Selby = Cowbelle - sorry for confusion. I did send you $25 via PayPal yesterday. Hope I'm not out of luck!


----------



## garnetmoth (Oct 16, 2008)

that is so nice of you! good luck with it


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes cowbell I recieved it and have a box for you.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Steff, I just wanted to pop in say what a wonderful and kind gesture of you to do this for others. Your Mom would be so proud and happy! :thumb:


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I think she is laughing at me. I could not throw any of it away either. I guess we share the illness.
When she lived in her previous house there was a full basement. Three bedroom ranch full basement. It was full of fabric. When she moved we did throw a lot out only because there was no more time to deal with it. I am sure it killed her to do so. 
As I go through the boxes they have stuff written on them like" good fabric to keep". What like the other box full of fabric was bad fabric to keep.
I then found a big box of fabric one of my friends had bought from her store over the years. My friend moved to Florida and did not want to tke it with her, she does not have the illness. So now I have this big box full of the nicest most beautiful silks and woolens that we sold. Cause my friend only bought the best. She even has the buttons to match tucked into the fabric. Sorry ladies those go into my stash.

I am glad some of the pieces will get to be used. Hope I get to see some photos of some of it. It's funny I know the fiber content and where it was in the store for each and every piece. I see a piece and think "oh yea so and so made a top out of that. It is bringing back so wonderful memories.


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Do you have any *wool* left.......I am looking fora white piece of wool large enough to make a womans skirt?


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Please let me know when you receive your box.
Thanks


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

HI I pm'd you, let me know. Thanks Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

paypal tells me that you aren't registered yet-I must be doing something wrong. I will try again-- paypal is [email protected]--right ? Thanks Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

HI, forget the pm--i have had a long week and misunderstood something.  Carolyn===oh but i do need to find out what I am doing wrong with the paypal. Thanks. Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

OMG I'm sorry, i got it--did i say it has been one loooooong week? Thanks Carolyn


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I got it. Glad you can use the fabric.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

Got mine yesterday, thanks so much!!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

CC Is looking for a piece of fabric to match something I sent her.

CC ask them I may have split stuff up.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

To all who got a box of fabric---
CC has a piece of cream and blue stripe that I am certain that there were 2 pieces of. If any of you come across it in the box perhaps you could contact CC . She would love to have the other piece.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Here is a picture of the fabric I am needing. Steff's mom had cut out a pair of pants and I got them but the waistband and pockets are missing so if anyone got them I would appreciate your help. I know the color on this is a little off (the blue is drabber) but maybe you can get the idea of what it looks like. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cinelu (Jan 1, 2009)

Steff - do you still have fabric left? I would like some if you do. I'll take flannel, wool, cotton, just about anything. Thanks.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I must thank all of you for turning what would have been sad and heartbreaking into something so wonderful. As you know these pieces of fabric are from my Mom's stash, and oh what a stash she had.
I was able to find the piece that CC was looking for. My mom must be grinning from ear to ear to see all of her little ,useless in some eyes, pieces of treasures as she called them going to use. She hated to get rid of something that had a use be it a small use. This would have made her so happy. Once again thanks guys your the best.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Steff, thank you for gifts of love. I lost my mom 19 years ago and there are times when it seems like only yesterday, there are even times when I have a fleeting thought of needing to call her and tell her something. Your generosity has sent your mom's love all over the country. Somehow in my heart I am sure she and my mom are laughing at their daughters, one for hunting for "just a little bit more" of a special fabric and the other for her daughter looking for it!


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

When we cleaned our family home out, we found patterns my mom used years and years ago-even in the 60's. mY mom made everything we wore--except my brothers jeans. my mother said that i told one of my teachers that if my mom could and had time, she would have made our shoes.  I thank you for your generous offer of the fabric and I will think of your mom when i get it ANNNDDD I will just look at it for a little while, I love to look and touch fabric loL.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Steff - THANK YOU I got my box this weekend (the notice was in my next door neighbors box). Anyway - such a big box of goodies! I've been through it the first time lightly as I has lots to do this weekend - but tonight or tomorrow, I'll really get to "know" all those fabrics.

I do appreciate your generousity.

Angie


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks Stef! I got my box today and boy is it stuffed to the top! Can't wait to really get to go through it!


----------

